# Production reduction



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: Tesla cuts output plan for Shanghai plant for Dec -sources | Reuters

The planned production cut comes after Tesla reported record sales in China for November.

The output reduction was first reported by Bloomberg, which said the move was a reflection of sluggish demand.​
Some of this article contradicts other parts. For now, I note it.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla China denies rumors of production cuts at Gigafactory Shanghai


Tesla China has officially denied rumors of a production cut in Shanghai, stating the rumors were 'untrue.'




www.teslarati.com


----------

